# Best way to keep brown crickets alive?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Went into Pets at home and they had brown crickets at half price so kinda went overboard and bought 4 boxes even though they are mainly for my little pygmy chams. The chams will take a few weeks to get through them all and im now hoping they dont just die in a week and go to waste, so does anyone have any tips on keeping silent brown crickets alive?

Whats the best food?
Best sort of temps?

thanks all


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

[email protected] feeder food is never great imo

Usually when I get it home it's all half dead


I'd much rather order online, free delivery and generally arrives with no dead - rickslivefoods or livefoodsdirect have been fine for me 

I kept my crickets alive on bug grub (or a home made variation etc) and bug gel. Temperature wise they just seemed to do ok at room temp - with winter here though you might want to consider a heatmat of an evening as temps drop

I'd drop in a bit of carrot or some leftover veg every couple of days


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Feed my crickets on fresh greens from the garden(dont use pesticides), aswell as oranges, grapes, 
and cucumber and lettuce (this saves on adding a water bowl and having them fall in an drown ect lettuce as cucumber seems to provide enough moisture)
I keep them at room temp, however, they're kept in the spider/snake room where its rather warm even with the winter weather we have coming in, they tend to die off if it gets too hot and humid or too cold from what ive found

My problem then is i end up with them breeding and such and im over run with the bloody things! not that the tarantulas complain!


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

First thing I always do is split them into less crowded boxes with a little bug grub and a small piece of fruit or veg.
I've found that overcrowding will kill them quicker than temps or starvation. I keep all the old cricket/locust tubs and try to keep ten or less to a tub.


----------

